# Ryobi ry26000 removing piston



## PhilW (May 29, 2014)

I have one of these to repair - it looks like the piston ring is stuck up with carbon - low compression (70psi) combustion deposits in crankcase, won't fire.

I removed the circlip from the back of the crankshaft, but can't push it through the counterweight. I tried gentle heat. Do I have to get it really hot and then tap the crankshaft?

Anyone tried this? I hate to just throw it away.

Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Can you feel a ridge, on top of the cylinder bore ? Not unusual with an engine that is older.

BG


----------



## PhilW (May 29, 2014)

I still need to figure out how to remove the piston, so I can get to the bore. 

The photo may help.


----------



## PhilW (May 29, 2014)

As you can see - you can't just remove the jug - that would be too easy. It looks like I would need to heat the counterweight and punch the crankshaft though. Ryobi don't sell parts for the block, just the entire assembly.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Got no idea with a one piece connecting rod.

BG


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

PhilW said:


> As you can see - you can't just remove the jug - that would be too easy. It looks like I would need to heat the counterweight and punch the crankshaft though. Ryobi don't sell parts for the block, just the entire assembly.


You don't heat the counterweight, or punch the crankshaft.
You heat the slip ring pressed onto the crankshaft that holds the conrod on, and lever it off.
Then you can rotate the crank so the rod is at it's lowest point and pull the rod off towards you.
The slip ring will have to be fairly hot, almost glowing red (but not quite), so there is the chance of damaging the conrod


----------

